# Gander Mountain



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, we finally have us a Gander Mountain in Fayetteville. I went over Wednesday of this week and I was somewhat impressed at the selection of firearms. One thing I noticed was the high prices on some firearms. They had my Springfield 1911 Loaded for $799. I only payed $659 with tax for mine! I ended up buying a Mossberg 500 JIC for $299. That's the cheapest I've seen it go for around here. They had a good selection of Kimber, which surprised me.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The Gander Mountain closest to me (Amarillo, TX) has a very nice selection of handguns & long guns. Regular prices on guns & ammo are on the high side. They do have periodic sales when the prices are attractive. I've bought several long guns & lots of ammo while on sale. It's a great place to handle before you buy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Gander is $50-$100 too high on handguns.


----------

